# Focus Stacking?



## scorpion_tyr (Jun 17, 2010)

So I wasn't planning on it, but I accidentally KO'd a grasshopper just a little while ago so he was pretty still for a while so I got some macro shots that should work for focus stacking... only problem is I've never done it before.

I've got Corel Paint Shop Pro X2 and Gimp. What's the quickest and easiest way to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## Stormchase (Jun 17, 2010)

Download a program called "combineZM" CombineZM Download - Softpedia
There are many other sites that host the download as well. Its free and it works. there are better programs but it will get you started.
File
New
load your shots
goto macro
hit combine
Pretty easy!
here is a vid on it as well.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJiEw4VCcYU[/ame]


----------

